# Snake Shed Build (PICTURE HEAVY)



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

Needed somewhere to breed rodents as well as keep royals.
Only way forward was to build a shed, this way i could expand my collection and have a more efficient operation. 
With the help of a good mate who's a top joiner and also another good mate who's a top sparky (good mates to have) this is were i am up to.

Dimensions are 2x4.5x2.4metres WxLxH








[/URL
Delivery of the Timber.


Laid a base of slabs and concrete follow by a DPM.


Made a timber base insulated it and boarded with 18mm OSB.


Feather edging the back side.


Back, side and front in place.


Putting the last end on and the roof rafters going in.


Roof was put on but lost the light not a bad days work really.


Roof felted and the window has gone in.


Electrics going in, fully insulated and boarded on the inside.



Jobs left to do:
Finish building small stud wall and door for the rodent area.
Put on the main door and fit a lock.
Lay floor and paint internal walls.
Treat/paint the outside.
Connect electrics to house RCD unit.
kit out the inside with newly built racks to fit and install everything in place.

BEST OF ALL EXPAND COLLECTION DRAMATICALLY NOW THE MRS DOESNT NO WHAT AVE GOT IN THERE.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

That was quick! Be good to see how this progresses, are you doing custom vivs inside too?

Best,
Paul


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Great start....keep us up to date pleas.....:2thumb:


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Great looking shed, really nicely made- Hoping you will give updates when the vivs are in, really impressed, I've just finished mine- 8 x 12 ft wooden, insulated, It's taken a long time and a lot of money! 

mines for snakes, geckos etc, Please do post pics when you get the snakes settled in. :2thumb:


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Really enjoying this project will have more pictures soon. been painting and tidying a few things up today. 

I will be housing royals and maybe a few boas in here as well as all the rodents.

The royals will be in custom made racks and the boas will be in vivs.


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there, Very exciting project- I've just started heating my shed and touch wood it holds the temp well, I'm terrified of seeing the heating bills!! Do you anticipate any handling problems if you have live rodents in the same shed? Bit like smelling freshly baked bread? :mf_dribble:!:2thumb: I wondered about keeping rodents in my shed but I have a smaller shed I've kitted out for my mice to be on the safe side. Looking forward to the pics soon:2thumb:


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Heating/rodents*

I'm hoping to test the temperatures soon as long as it holds around 22oc as am ambient ill be happy, it should do with 100mm insulation covered with 12mm boarding. Think am going to put an electric heater/radiator in there with a wifi thermostat so i can always check temps were ever i am in the country.

As for the rodents situation my royals are pretty food orientated anyway, so not worried around handling. Getting tagged will be my mistake for not reading there behaviour properly. Don't know about your reps but i know straight away that my lot don't want handling.


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Browny, Bit envious of 100m insulation- I chickened out at 75mm, but i added that metallic bubblewrap over that, fanatically taped all seams and then clad with chipboard,
Would love to know what heater you are going to go for- I put in searches here and people said they used the delonghi dragon, I just have a small bambino oil filled at the moment - it's on half of 1- goes up to 6, even at that it is hardly ever on and stays at exactly 17c and doesnt drop at all- I never know whether it's using up large amounts electricity heating from cold , i think oil filled are good long term heating but i kinda need a quick boost in heat not continually on ,I havent moved animals in yet but am hoping for 17c then heat lamps in situ. Like the idea of a wifi stat too.
Do post make of your heater when you get it- and looking forward to seeing the shed as it develops- Do you think snake numbers will mysteriously rise now that you have it? :whistling2:
Yes I hope I could gauge my snakes behaviour- They are pretty good really- i have a tiny corn snake that eats like a hog and is always on the lookout! Have fun!:2thumb:


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Shed*

I used the rolled insulation as i got it from work (B&Q) @ £9 a role when it was on a weekend offer, plus staff discount so it was an absolute steal. That plus the 12mm OSB boarding should be plenty i have insulated all walls, ceiling and the floor. 

Need more time of work now to get it finished.

The collection will go up thinking of having a pair of peach throats or green tree monitors too. My royal collection did suffer to fund this project but cant wait to get back up to some good numbers and get my setup up and running properly again.

(Mrs cant wait for spare bedroom back)


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Blimey, I wish I had used the roll out insulation, I used celotex, filthy stuff, no need to state how much that was a sheet! Hope you get your monitors, I'd love some but the super hot heating for them scares me, I luckily like dart frogs and day geckos so their heating requirements dont need quite high wattage, if I ever pack all of them in- which I don't think I would for a minute- I would strip everything out and devote the whole shed to ackies or something! Just given me an idea to start a new ackie shed- no must resist! I look forward to moving everyone out and having everything in order, not having vivs in every room. Good luck with the future build, great project! Want to see pics though!:2thumb:


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Update*

Not much progress as of late as been working all the time !! :whistling2:

Two pictures showing the Mini RCD Unit and first coat of paint to the rodent room. Next few jobs are, another coat of paint, external door putting on and locks in place.(got a temporary one at the minute)


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Looking good, rodents get their own room eh? what do you breed? I'm only mousing at the mo. I've just moved the last of my wooden vivs in my rep shed, Things take a heck of a long time don't they- i started this project in JULY! :gasp: Best of luck! :2thumb:


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*rodents*

Yeah thought id give them there own room so they are kinda separate from the reps. i will be breeding rats and multis i think should be able to have 50 adult rats and the same in multis.

should be all hooked up to the house electrics tomorrow and almost finished.

Will be almost time to move in the animals :no1:


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Todays Anticts*

Hooked all electrics up to the house and all working fine. Switched the oil radiator on for the first time and it got to hot in there lol.
Still got the proper locks to put on and the internal floor to put down but its finally getting there.
I also managed to paint the outside picture below.


----------



## chrisleigh1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks great looking forward to more updates


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Browny, that shed is looking really nice, super nice! :notworthy:
I'd be interested about the ventilation you have there- My shed is now happily at 20-24 during the day and that is without extra heat just the various things running- I only have two lower end ceramics, a few small heat mats, a few basking lamps- low wattage and uv lights, I'm pleased really as their heat alone is keeping it warm. I have finally fixed up all the electrics for my snakes- it's taken forever, it was pretty darn hot working in a viviarium, upside down, at 24 c, because they are fairly humid enclosures humidity is quite high so I'm leaving the window ajar , i guess your royal will be lower humidity and dry warm rather than damp warm. Do you see yourself having any sort of venting system or dehumidifier? I think i will have to. It's quite an unknown situation isnt it-getting the balance right and the whole thing constantly changing and rebalancing. I'm going to put some pics up soon but I'm looking forward to seeing how you kit your shed out. Exciting times! :2thumb:


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi. Hows the shed build going??? Been following this thread lol.


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Build*

Quick update of the she build.

Flooring all in now and all walls painted.

hoping to move animals in tomorrow.

Temperacture is very steady at around 19-20 degrees C.

will update once animals are in and hoping to sneek in a few new ones to


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Do you have any additional heating or just the heat bulbs ect..


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*heating*

I have an oil radiator to keep the ambient temp in and around 20c


----------



## Slipslap (Jan 18, 2016)

Looking good! I'll squeeze into a tank if it means a nice warm home.


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

Moved nearly everything in now the temps are stable. Just got a bit of tinkering to do and get things were i want them. just need to grab a load of rats and multis. Once i get the rodents up and running and then am all set up!!:beer8:


I thought i best get a guard dog, to keep them burglars away lmao


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey

How's this going? It'd be great to see with all the animals in and being fully operational!

Time for me to start house hunting! :2thumb:


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Update*

Not been on here for a while to update.

its fully functional now with rodents breeding well and snakes all in and organised will update with pictures when i get time


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Cracking thread. I was blessed with an out building in mg old house with a double glazed window and door. 

Im now looking to build a shed from scratch. Do you still use this shed? How are the temps for you during the summer, and winter?

Thanks in advance.

Any input from anyone else with a ' shed ' reptile house also appreciated

Karl


----------



## Browny92 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Rep shed*

Temperatures are perfect in the winter and hot in the summer. I have an extractor fan one end pulling in cool air, at the other one going out with the hot air. This seems to do the trick in the summer.


----------

